# Insurance question.



## Ranger Cody (Jan 21, 2012)

I've noticed over the last couple of weeks that there have been at least a couple of folks reporting that their bees were stolen. It got me to thinking, for you folks who have multiple yards, and many many hives, do you have insurance to protect yourself in the event that something does happen like a theft. Is there even such an option?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

A good question, and how do/would assessors value a hive? I have also noticed (on the forum) a few people talk about leaving hives onto a trailer for a flow, and I worry about how susceptible they would be to theft.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still waiting to hear back from the insurance company but will post when they let me know.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

There are many risks in this business, only some of the thefts happen in the dark of the night.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I have more hives lost to trees then thefts.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I have Country Mutual "Agri-Plus" whole farm insurance.
This covers home, shops, tractors, livestock, liability, EVERYTHING.
With them, you declare the value of certain items like beehives and your premium is scaled accordingly.
So, how much do you want your hives insured for? $100.00? $150.00? It is your choice but you will pay more for a higher amount.
I insured my Hot-Rod Grabber forklift for $30,000.00. Why? because if it was wrecked I would need to instantly replace it with something, probably a slow-pokey lacidazyical Swinger or Hummer until I could build another. So in that case it was replacement value with somthing that would get me by.
When the bees are in honey yards or holding yards is one thing, but I have a standard contract that I use with all of my growers that, among other clauses states:

" The cost of the destruction of beehives due to any vandalism, movement, theft or relocation by trespassers, friends, family, the grower, agent or employees of the grower shall be borne by the grower and/or property owner at the rate of $200.00 per hive So, PLEASE for your own safety and fiscal liability and responsibility do not touch the hives in any manner."

I have never used this althoug I did have hives shot up in pumpkins once. I chose to eat it that time. Anyway, if hives got stolen during pollination I'm sure my insurance company would want to go after the grower. Not sure how that would all work out in the end.

I don't know about all of you but I am taking serious measures to discourage theft in almonds this year. There are going to be serious shortages and that always means theft. What those measures I prefer not to disclose but they are solid.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I don't know about all of you but I am taking serious measures to discourage theft in almonds this year. There are going to be serious shortages and that always means theft. What those measures I prefer not to disclose but they are solid.


Stock them all with AHB. That will teach them thieves:lpf:


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> I have also noticed (on the forum) a few people talk about leaving hives onto a trailer for a flow, and I worry about how susceptible they would be to theft.


Im leaving my hives on a trailer, but im also going to be behind a locked gate and will also put a hitch lock on. Was debating about taking the tires off, but if the thieves really want the bees, they will get them somehow. Portable power tools make life a lot easier for thieves these days as well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BeeGhost said:


> Im leaving my hives on a trailer, but im also going to be behind a locked gate and will also put a hitch lock on.


Locks keep honest people honest.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

The situation is some what different over here in the UK in that there is no insurance company that will cover hives against theft, there is one system aimed at hobbyist beekeepers but that is only for disease, we all have to take the risk and the hit if and when it happens


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have liability and hive insurance through Texas INsurance. My colonies are insured for 110.00 each for theft, damage, etc. There is a 250.00 deductible. Had to use them once this past summer from damages as a result of high winds. Excellent service.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Harry Vanderpool said "There are going to be serious shortages and that always means theft. "

Looks like there are some serious shortages of bees in eastern Canada for pollination.www.gnb.ca/0027/HoneyBeeGuidelines.pdf, New Brunswick is actually paying keepers to expand

Seems there is a world wide shortage of bees for pollination


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> Locks keep honest people honest.


Yup, and that's about it!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

In Australia, there's a company called Wesfarmers that advertises in a Tasmanian beekeepers' newsletter:

'... gives you the option of insuring your bee-hives against accidental loss, damage or theft. This option not only provides cover for your bees but also extends to the honey in the beehives and the honey extracted from the beehives."

With the number of bushfires and floods in Australia this year, I wonder how much the premiums cost.


----------

